# sys-apps/xinetd + net-mail/uw-imap = Connection timeout

## TaKeNeK

Hello

My server got 6500 users and he running on sys-apps/xinetd + net-mail/uw-imap

I saw today a problem with connection:

MAIL01 ~ # telnet 127.0.0.1 995

Trying 127.0.0.1...

telnet: connect to address 127.0.0.1: Connection timed out

few sec later:

MAIL01 ~ # telnet 127.0.0.1 995

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to 127.0.0.1.

Escape character is '^]'.

and working good.....

this is a config files:

MAIL01 ~ # cat /etc/xinetd.conf

#

# This is the master xinetd configuration file. Settings in the

# default section will be inherited by all service configurations

# unless explicitly overridden in the service configuration. See

# xinetd.conf in the man pages for a more detailed explanation of

# these attributes.

defaults

{

# The next two items are intended to be a quick access place to

# temporarily enable or disable services.

#

#       enabled         =

#       disabled        =

# Define general logging characteristics.

        log_type        = SYSLOG daemon info

        log_on_failure  = HOST

        log_on_success  = PID HOST DURATION EXIT

# Define access restriction defaults

#

#       no_access       = -10.0.0.0

#       only_from       = localhost

        max_load        = 200

        cps             = 6500 10

        instances       = 6500

        per_source      = 6500

# Address and networking defaults

#

#       bind            =

#       mdns            = yes

        v6only          = no

# setup environmental attributes

#

#       passenv         =

        groups          = yes

        umask           = 002

# Generally, banners are not used. This sets up their global defaults

#

#       banner          =

#       banner_fail     =

#       banner_success  =

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

MAIL01 ~ # cat /etc/xinetd.d/ipop3s

# default: off

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-mail/uw-imap/files/uw-ipop3s.xinetd,v 1.1 2003/05/25 20:38:18 prez Exp $

# description: The POP3 service allows remote users to access their mail \

#              using an POP3 client such as Netscape Communicator, mutt, \

#              or fetchmail.

service pop3s

{

        socket_type             = stream

        wait                    = no

        host                    = 172.23.201.10

        user                    = root

        server                  = /usr/sbin/ipop3d

        disable                 = no

        instances               = 6500

        per_source              = 6500

        cps                     = 6500 10

        max_load                = 200

}

Any idea what is wrong ???

----------

## TaKeNeK

Come on guys any sugestion what can be wrong?

I fight with this 1 week and complete don`t know what is wrong....

----------

## Hu

It appears you waited less than one day for an answer.  Some of us only read the forum a few times a week.

Have you checked how many users are accessing the server at the time it fails?  Have you checked any log files for hints?  Does the kernel log anything important?  What is the output of emerge --info sys-apps/xinetd net-mail/uw-imap?

----------

